

Accommodation and Co-Working Startup Hub in the Silicon Valley - Mikho

Interested in feedback from startups as to idea to have in the SV  startup pad that provides accommodation facilities (beds, kitchen, showers, pool, bar) and co-working area (tables, projector, meeting rooms) for international and US startup teams to live and work on a budget. This pad would serves as a bridge for startups to come to the SV for a week, couple months or even more and have their basic living&#x2F;working&#x2F;commuting needs covered.<p>It could be one big building with living area on the first floor and co-working on the ground floor or group of buildings. In the long run it could be small startup village or park with many startup teams and everything provided for them just delivering results.<p>Does this idea sound appealing? Would you be interested in living&#x2F;working in such a place while travelling to the SV?
======
Elgendy
This is actually a very good idea that is needed by many startups. The
question is, is there anything that is like this now? who are your
competitors? What substitutes do people resort to because it doesn't exist
yet?

~~~
Mikho
There are couple solutions, but rather sub-optimal:

1) There are Startup House in SF. It has it's limitations and more like co-
working in SF with option to stay. Rooms are more like hostel for short stay
with double-deckers for sleeping. 2) Most examples I know are renting big
houses by couple teams to live/work there occasionally. So, not the optimal
solution.

It would be much better to have actually normal set-up for working and living
for 3 months, for example. In case it grows bigger, there could be separate
houses for teams that could afford more comfort, pool, bar etc. So, to make it
like disruption village for small teams could have everything required.

------
ac2u
It would be good if there were some sort of deal during YC interview period
for a few days accommodation that included transport to YC offices.

~~~
Mikho
Would it be also great if accepted team could live and work for three months
in environment that motivates working on their projects? Not only during the
interview period? Also, this would give possibility for the teams to know each
other better, help each other and have good time together.

~~~
ac2u
I suppose it's possible, although YC generally discourages co-working spaces
as such. Preferring folks to batten down the hatches and focus on talking to
customers, coding and exercising :)

~~~
Mikho
Well, I think working in the small kitchen or on the bed where you sleep is
not the best option. I saw photo of one startup office from the last YC batch
"office". They could have better conditions to be more productive. I think you
are right as to mentality and talking to customers, but there still should be
some level of working area basic comfort and conditions to get things done.

